# shower panel on FB models



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

My idiot daughter forced the wooden duckboad into the shower cracking a shower panel pls tell me that they are available as separate panels and not a complete expensive screen (on Bessie e560fb/bolerofb/airstream..fb)
Thanks once again swift for feedback on my control panel I had
Barry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Barry
It is possible to repair in some cases, or replace elements if the damage is too great. 
Is it possible you can send me a digital image of the damage so we can advise better on how best to get it sorted,
Thanks
Andy

My email address is [email protected]


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for usual "Swift" reply
Barry


----------

